# 

## tacim

Zima w toku a ja tak siedzę przy kompie i dumam czy robić prostokątne  miejsce pod basen czy okrąglak który z basenów jest lepszy  stelażowy czy rozporowy ?

----------


## tacim

kupiłem rozporowy jesr bezpieczniejszy bo po kilku bronkach nachodzi dziwna ochota wskoczyć do takowego ustrojstwa  :smile:

----------


## janekbo

Tak też jest kolejność prawidłowa... Najpierw się kupuje rozporowy, potem wywala na śmieci. Rozporowe są jak zabawki.
I następny już jest stelażowy.

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

ja od niedzieli mam 5 metrów i głębokość 120cm narazie wszystko gra a jak długo hm ?

----------


## MagikX

Czyżby od  3 lat nikt nic o basenach nie pisał ?   może  jakieś  porównanie  * Intex  Vs  Bestway*

----------


## jajmar

> Czyżby od  3 lat nikt nic o basenach nie pisał ?   może  jakieś  porównanie  * Intex  Vs  Bestway*


wg mnie jeden pieron. miałem z obu firma

----------


## MagikX

> wg mnie jeden pieron. miałem z obu firma


Składałeś na zimę czy zostawiałeś na polu ?

----------

